# Visitor in the bee yard



## Delta 21 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have seen one or two of these in the bee yard this summer. This guy was helping clean up after todays inspection. I dont know what it was but this one will not be returning home tonite.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Appears to be a bald faced hornet. Interesting story. This morning we were breaking camp in northern MN and getting ready to head home. My wife pointed out a very large paper hive hanging on the end of a branch just in front of the RV. I had not seen it in the two days we were there. it was really nice. There were green leaves coming out the sides of the nest. I saw no activity around it. I took a stick and shook the branch, and nothing came out, so I got a ladder on top of a picnic table and a shovel to hook it to pull it down where I could reach the branch, and broke it off. I shook it and a dead hornet fell out. I saw nothing else and assumed it was dead. I asked a lady there who was a preschool teacher if she wanted it for her school, and she did. Just as I was about to give it to her, I shook it again, and several very much alive bald faced hornets came out and fell on the grass. Hmm, not dead at all. We got several more to come out, and then we put it into a plastic garbage bag. She's going to freeze in when she gets home, and maybe squirt some Raid in the bag, and make sure they are all dead before taking it to school.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

It's not a bald faced hornet. It's a nectar feeding wasp of some sort. Perfectly harmless. I have seen these on flowering plants various times of the year, feeding on nectar.

Good thing you checked the nest thoroughly, Gumpy. That could have been a bad deal!


----------

